# OP report documentation guidelines



## jllgood (Jun 22, 2010)

Can anyone point me to any guidelines that either states, or implies that a physician must document his/her own operative report? I have a group that has a fellow (but it is not an approved GME program so teaching physician regs don't apply) and they make the fellow document all the operative notes...for practice.


----------

